# [XAMPP] alle Anfragen auf eine Seite umleiten



## Julian-w (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
also: ich habe wieder eine Frage zum XAMPP (besser gesagt zu Apache).
Ich will einen kleinen Webhoster errichten (wirklich kleiner). Da kommt es öfters vor, das Wartungsarbeiten am Server vorgenommen werden müssen und alle, die dann auf den Server zugreifen wollen, umgeleitet werden müssen (z.B. auf /auser_betrieb.html). Doch was muss ich tun, damit wirklich *ALLE ANFRAGEN* auf diese Seite umgeleitet werden?

Beispiel:
*http://www.xxx.de/meine_Seite/index.html* geht zu *http://www.xxx.de/auser_betrieb.html*
*http://www.xxx.de/meine_Seite/phpmyadmin* geht zu *http://www.xxx.de/auser_betrieb.html*
*http://subdomain.xxx.de/index.html* geht zu *http://www.xxx.de/auser_betrieb.html*
usw. ...

Mit interessiertem warten auf eure Antworten
Julian


----------



## lay-z-cow (15. Januar 2008)

Hi,

z.B. per mod_rewrite in der .htaccess


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ ausser_betrieb.html [R,L]
```

Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## Julian-w (15. Januar 2008)

Bei mir tritt dann immer der Fehler 500 (interner Serverfehler) auf.
Ich erstelle die Datei im Verzeichniss C:\XAMPP\htdocs

Hinweis:
Ich benutze unter Apache auch viele Alias Befehle in der httpd.conf (XAMPP\apache\conf\), wo ich dann auf das Verzeichniss C:\Websites\xxx verweise.


----------

